# Prime Video Green Button For Watchlist Bug?



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Recently I noticed this green button option for watch list and options

Not sure if it's just me or if it's a bug? Because before that feature used to say Hold the center button.

It took me a while to figure out what button the green button was and it turns out the Info button opens my watch list settings. Not sure why the info button is being mapped as a green button? The TS4K remote does not have a green remote


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Alex_7 said:


> View attachment 50419
> 
> 
> Recently I noticed this green button option for watch list and options
> ...


I see it too on mine. Must be a mix up with their normal tivo remotes because those have the 4 color buttons. They won't develop this thing to allow us to view our DVR recordings because they want to separate themselves from their mainstay. But you can see in this green button error, they can't escape who they are. LOL!


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

It’s a nitpicky thing but very annoying! Lol


----------

